# Canon Australia Announces PIXMA PRO-10S and PIXMA PRO-100S



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

```
<p><b>Sydney, Australia, 4 February 2015</b> – The new PIXMA PRO-100S and PIXMA PRO-10S replace Canon’s existing PRO-100 and PRO-10 printers retrospectively and deliver a whole host of connectivity options to allow you to easily print and bring your creations to life in stunning detail.</p>
<p>Ideal for professional photographers, the new PIXMA PRO’s are not only equipped with enhanced solutions and abilities but also offers high image quality printing for the professional photographer.</p>
<p>The PIXMA PRO-100S uses 8 dye-based inks to produce vibrant, high quality prints up to A3+ in size at fast speeds. The PIXMA PRO-10S meanwhile, features a pigment ink system using 10 individual colour inks, complete with Chroma Optimiser, for stunning quality prints with high black density and increased longevity.</p>
<p>Canon’s latest PIXMA PRO printers also allow you to connect and print with ease. Whether you need to print from cloud storage services such as DropBox, Flickr Facebook, Google Drive and One Drive, direct from Canon’s PIXMA Cloud Link, or set up to print via Wi-Fi, Ethernet, PictBridge or via mobiles or tablets, the choice is yours.</p>
<p>PIXMA PRO-100S and PIXMA PRO-10S are also compatible with Canon’s new Pro Gallery Print app, which allows you to connect to cloud photo and video hosting services Zenfolio and SmugMug from your tablet, so that you can print your work in exceptional quality and ensure they are showcased in all their magnitude.

<b></b></p>
<p><b>PIXMA PRO-100s and PIXMA PRO-10s key features:</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Exceptional quality colour & monochrome prints</li>
<li>Simplified workflow & professional colour control</li>
<li>Print speeds to enhance your productivity</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=14417" target="_blank">The-Digital-Picture</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## LDS (Feb 6, 2015)

Are they just modified models with more connectivity options - although I can't understand who could be interested to print an unprocessed A3+ print directly from a phone... nor who could be interested to send all those data across the Internet instead of USB/LAN/WiFi - in that order of precedence - or there are other improvements to the print engine and paper management?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2015)

LDS said:


> Are they just modified models with more connectivity options - although I can't understand who could be interested to print an unprocessed A3+ print directly from a phone... nor who could be interested to send all those data across the Internet instead of USB/LAN/WiFi - in that order of precedence - or there are other improvements to the print engine and paper management?



Many people upload photos direct from their phone to photo web sites, so if they want to print a photo, it needs to be downloaded. Photo sharing is catching on in a big way. It may be a friends photos you are printing, so you do not have the originals. It just takes seconds to download a 5MB JPEG via the internet, far less than the time to print it, so there is no problem with the data flow.


----------



## LDS (Feb 8, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Many people upload photos direct from their phone to photo web sites,



Sure, just I can't see that group the target for such printers - especially since they yield very good result as long as you don't just print to them "blindly".

I may be wrong, of course, and Canon will sell more of those large, heavy printers to people wanting to print from a phone 

Anyway, I would have preferred Canon had worked on the large margin on fine art papers, instead of allowing me to send a photo to a remote service to print it on the printer next to me


----------

